# Axl disc drone video from the pond earlier today



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Ax catching a few long bombs at the Pond (where we go for his really long work), shot with a DJI Phantom 3 Pro in 4k video. Had the drone positioned 80 yards distant and about 20' in elevation. I underestimated how well the new Innova Condors (141 gram) would fly and unknown to me, the majority of the 20+ I threw him sailed beyond the drone. A couple were definitely 100 yards or more. These Condors are as good as advertised!! 

The first one was a low line drive maybe 10' off the ground. Looked like a 9 iron shot. I never thought he'd get it before it landed but that's Ax. You can see the second one rise with the tail wind, whiz past the drone and the way you can tell he caught it is I clap my hands. He only gets that when he makes the catch!

Ax was exceedingly energetic today! Can you believe this dog is going to be 8 in less than two months??

https://youtu.be/NmsI67b6eho


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Love it, a drone video, wow. Go Axl


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Check out the video I shot of my local park/beach. Hard to believe it's part of NYC!

Make sure to watch it in 2160P !

https://youtu.be/pH3xjxnewCQ


----------



## Charlotte'smom (May 22, 2014)

It is hard to believe that he can still go at that pace at that age! He is special for sure!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Charlotte'smom said:


> It is hard to believe that he can still go at that pace at that age! He is special for sure!


He amazes me. At one point, he went more than 10 times in a row non stop!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow, that is amazing, Axl is to use an English expression as fit as a butchers dog! I was also waiting for you to take out the drone with one of your throws.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Taylorsmum said:


> Wow, that is amazing, Axl is to use an English expression as fit as a butchers dog! I was also waiting for you to take out the drone with one of your throws.


A couple of times I thought I might hit the drone!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Bagged the day from work yesterday so I could keep the drone another day. lol

Ax did a double session - late morning at the Pond where we got some usable video, and late afternoon at the beach which turned out to be a total wash. I learned that the ultra sensitive camera does NOT like filming into the rays of the setting sun. It totally washes out the video, not that it really mattered. Although there was a brisk 10 MPH tail wind and the Condors were really travelling, Ax was gassed from the *intense* morning session and he couldn't quite catch up to the 100 yarders I was ripping. 

I've noticed a few things about the Condors. They definitely fly farther than the Heros, especially with a brisk tail wind, but they also fly significantly *faster* making it harder for Ax to get under them before they land. Whereas the Heros seem to float and glide, these things knife right through the air. They are also much less forgiving when it comes to Hyzer angles. By that I mean the angle at which I release the disc. When I get the angle precisely right, they go really long and dead straight with just a hint of fade right at the end, but if I'm off a couple of degrees, they hook badly. It's just a matter of practice and developing muscle memory. In fact, now I will use only Condors* OR *Heros during the same session but never both because the Hyzer angle is radically different - the Condor likes much less than the Hero. To visualize it, the Condor likes maybe a 20% tilt from horizontal and the Hero likes about an 80% downward tilt from the horizontal - almost vertical like this* /*


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Drone video from last Monday 10-19-15. The Condors were really travelling and we hit and cracked 100 yards a few times. In the video, the trash can is exactly 100 yards from the "throw line". I had the drone positioned 115 yards distant.

https://youtu.be/toCq-9dLsIg


----------

